

Chinese ISP (AS23724 CHINANET-IDC-BJ-AP IDC) hijacked 10% of the Internet - est
http://bgpmon.net/blog/?p=282

======
hoop
Interesting story, but I think you misunderstood; The Chinese ISP(s) did not
hijack 10% of the internet.

The story states, "Normally [the Chinese ISP] only originates about 40
prefixes, however today for about 15 minutes they originated about ~37,000
unique prefixes ... only about 10% of these prefixes propagated outside of the
Chinese network" (Toonk para 1-2.)

~~~
est
I copied it from the author

<http://twitter.com/atoonk/status/11840096467>

